# Gore Tex Gloves - Yes or No?



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with GoreTex gloves. How much of a premium do they cost over the other gloves you are considering?

I am not a gear guru, but the cheapest I have seen are Dakine Titans (which I think have some goretex) for ~$60'ish.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

If you're on a budget and are concerned about the premium on gore-tex look for closeouts on previous years gloves/mitts. Closeouts can usually be picked up between 40 and 70.


----------



## GoodfellaGR (Jan 6, 2012)

thank you guys..


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

hipora is cheaper and does the same thing


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The basic Burton Goretex gloves can be found for under $40.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

just buy some gloves off of amazon, they're usually cheaper, i got some dakine cobras for $52.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Several years ago, out of frustration in finding yet another pair of expensive gloves didn't hold up, I picked up a cheap pair of Head gloves while at one of the box "club" stores. Those things are fantastic. Full gauntlet w/ bungie, contoured fingers, etc, very much like gloves costing $70+...just not goretex, but they don't seem to get any more damp than the goretex gloves I had. I get two seasons from a pair before they start to unravel, same as a pricey pair. I'm on my 3rd pair and have another shelved for next season. Best 14 bucks out there, IMO.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I also have a pair of the Head gloves from Costco, picked them up about five years ago for $10. They are a little bulky but they are the warmest, driest gloves I own. I actually rarely wear them because they are just too warm most of the time. I also have some Burton Gore-tex gloves that are great.


----------

